

Why You Need To Start A Startup - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-You-Need-To-Start-A-Startup.aspx

======
jhrobert
If one can program a computer, chances are that it would be foolish not to try
to sell the result, if only to augment one's "luck surface".

A $30 a month EC2 instance can host thousands of users, depending on the
service proposed. If a service has "any sort of value", chances are that some
money will get out of it, maybe much more than was invested.

~~~
techbio
What is the source of the term "luck surface"? It's a good one.

~~~
sabat
It sure is. Jason Roberts of the TechZing podcast coined it:
[http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-
surf...](http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-surface-area)

~~~
LanceJones
See Jason? They ARE noticing. :-)

~~~
jayro
Wow, that's kinda cool! What's funny is that by simply coining the term "luck
surface area" I've actually managed to increase my luck surface area. ;)

~~~
techbio
Led me to sign up for the AppIgnite notifier. :)

~~~
jayro
... in accordance with the prophecy (cue evil laugh). ;)

------
devmonk
Great post! I was especially curious about your statement that some of the
info provided about startups is full of snake oil, so I posted a follow-up
question:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1907065>

------
drats
Ok 134 tweets I can accept, but did 11,164 people really like it on Facebook
in less than 24 hours or is that the likes for the whole site?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Whole site. It's connected to the FB fan page.

------
metageek
Wrong title. I was expecting something positive, explaining why I should start
a startup; instead, I found something negative, explaining why these reasons
not to no longer hold.

------
sabat
Agree that the "11 Harsh Realities" post was somewhat overstated -- it was
meant as a warning that startups are hard and demand serious work and
optimism. But that shouldn't stop anyone. In fact, all the "harsh realities"
could be considered attractive by some.

